# Draw Reins on a Young Horse?



## goldilox (17 October 2017)

Hi All, 

I recently purchased a 4 year old (June baby), but decided to leave her with the breeder/trainer until next spring. When I went up to visit her/take a lesson on her, they were using draw reins ---this horse looks well muscled and everything, but I"m worried that she is too young for draw reins. She's a german oldenburg, and I've heard that they take longer to mature/for their bones to fuse. 

Thoughts on draw reins and/or bringing up a sound and happy 4 year old? Does this help or hurt in the grand scheme? 

----the draw reins are being used correctly (as a curb almost)---mostly the draw reign is "loose" when riding.

background: I grew up eventing, but switched over to dressage in high school. All throughout college, I struggled to keep my 3rd level mare sound (sinusitus), so I've haven't been consistently riding for about 2-3 years. While I love dressage and hope to one day get my bronze medal with my new mare, longterm soundness is definitely my priority---that and a happy horse. 

Appreciate the feedback on the draw rein situation! 

A

/.P.S. if you have any suggestions for sinusitis, let me know! I"ve tried hilton herbs, antibiotics, smartpak immune booster, two surgeries (one was an open flap), flushing etc.


----------



## ihatework (17 October 2017)

People do. A small minority will probably do no harm by it.
But if I was paying for my young horse to be trained I would want my money spent with someone capable enough not to look to a quick fix, which IMO draw reins are 99% of the time.


----------



## be positive (17 October 2017)

I don't think age has any bearing on draw reins being used, I do use them occasionally but only as an "emergency" measure and would be questioning the trainer who feels the need to use them on a correctly produced young horse, using them "correctly" does not mean having them so short they come into play in the way a curb would as that will be putting the horse in a false outline that it is nowhere near ready to be in, when ready a double bridle can be used but not to fix the head position. 
Sorry but I would be moving her to a more suitable yard where she can learn to carry herself without being pushed too quickly, where she can get her own balance by having the freedom to use her neck and back properly if you want a sound, happy horse for the long term.


----------



## crabbymare (17 October 2017)

Her bones will fuse in the same timescale as other horses, but although she looks muscled she will keep developing and look very different in her musculature at 6. I would see if there are any trainers in the area where you are who would work her in a baby way without drawreins.  If she is started with a forwards to the bit from behind way of going she will be more likely to stay sound than if she is ridden from the bit which is more likely to happen with draw reins. I would also try and get her somewhere she can go out on trails as well, as that is better for their legs (especially suspensories), overall body usage and balance than being worked on a surface all the time. Good luck with getting your bronze


----------



## Goldenstar (17 October 2017)

I would not want to see them used on my four year old.
The key thing to look at is if the horses longitudinal line correct i.e. Coming over the back to the poll .
If there's any hint of a break in the line at the third vertebrae in the neck 
Or if the horse appears to lowering its back not raising it I would be moving on fast .


----------



## claret09 (17 October 2017)

no, no, no


----------



## tallyho! (18 October 2017)

Not sure how draw reins would teach any horse to reach into a contact... you certainly don't get forward horses with it... then you have to start adding in spurs etc as the horse becomes used to being compressed in that way. How confusing for a young horse and it will never learn to use its back or lift the whither for lateral work in dressage. I personally can't see its merits but that's me. It's a gadget to get a horse "into a shape" by force. 

If you feel uncomfortable, follow your instincts. Find a good trainer that follows the classic principles of dressage which is creating an athlete. Not a machine.


----------



## ycbm (18 October 2017)

----the draw reins are being used correctly---mostly the draw reign is "loose" when riding.
		
Click to expand...

I would be happy with this. If they only take contact when the horse raises its head too far, then all they are being used as is a martingale.   I would, though, be concerned about what might be happening when you aren't watching.


----------



## LeannePip (18 October 2017)

ycbm said:



			I would be happy with this. If they only take contact when the horse raises its head too far, then all they are being used as is a martingale.   I would, though, be concerned about what might be happening when you aren't watching.
		
Click to expand...

This, whilst its not for me and I don't use them myself, If they are being used correctly and fairly, by capable hands I would go with it.  

I worked on a yard with quite a high profile team rider and they start most of their young horses in draw reins, with the proviso that 'if they never learn to put their head up to evade you, they don't do it'.  It was never done with malice or to yank them into anything false and all were ridden properly and carefully by very competent people who knew what they were doing.  It was like: d.reins loose and not in play trotting lovely - horse goes to stick head up for whatever reason, reins come into play 'nope, we don't do that' - head goes back down, d.reins go loose, back to trotting lovely again.


----------



## milliepops (18 October 2017)

LeannePip said:



			This, whilst its not for me and I don't use them myself, If they are being used correctly and fairly, by capable hands I would go with it.  

I worked on a yard with quite a high profile team rider and they start most of their young horses in draw reins, with the proviso that 'if they never learn to put their head up to evade you, they don't do it'.  It was never done with malice or to yank them into anything false and all were ridden properly and carefully by very competent people who knew what they were doing.  It was like: d.reins loose and not in play trotting lovely - horse goes to stick head up for whatever reason, reins come into play 'nope, we don't do that' - head goes back down, d.reins go loose, back to trotting lovely again.
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree, I am not puritanical about these things and I wouldn't dismiss a yard or trainer out of hand if I saw this.  Have seen similar practice using them for safety on very fresh youngsters that could ping their rider off in a heartbeat.  If you are happy with everything else, maybe it's worth having a chat with them to voice your concerns, it might be that they have similar motivations but would be prepared to go without them as its making you uneasy.


----------



## abbijay (18 October 2017)

Interesting thread. I was talking to my coach (she rides at Inter 2) about this during a lesson break on Monday, we'd put my horse in draw reins after 6 months of very consistent work to get him back off the forehand and working properly over his back. He's now developed a trot to die for and works fabulously and whole his canter is improved 10 fold his shape is still hollow. We popped them on to see if he could be guided into the same frame as his trot work, every time he dropped and worked over his back they were immediately released and only picked up again if he came up. He's a very quick learner and at 14 after an extended period of work we needed a little something to show him the way for the final step.  
She told me she started her 4 year old in draw reins. I was slightly horrified but she called them her "safety net". He wore them for the first few months, not to create an outline but in case of any pratting about she could stop him before he went. Not an opinion I'd heard before and while I wouldn't do that myself I don't have her experience so was willing to consider it an option.


----------



## FBDD (18 October 2017)

This ^^

If used correctly they can be a good training tool, just the same as a whip or spurs.


----------



## Farma (19 October 2017)

I was recently stabled on a breeding and training yard very well known in our area, all the horses were started and hacked in draw reins, mainly for extra safety control if needed.

They aren't my cup of tea and i would not use them but I don't have to start loads youngsters and risk my neck!


----------



## Auslander (19 October 2017)

I've worked on a yard on the continent, where they were routinely used, correctly, on the young horses. They did not impact on the horse at all when it was working quietly in a nice frame, but they were there when we needed them. Most of the youngsters we had in were immensely athletic, sharp sports horses, who could throw some serious shapes with very little provocation/warning. I don't have an issue with them on youngsters as long as they only come into play when the **** hits the fan! Saved my backside a few times!


----------



## nikkimariet (19 October 2017)

It's not my way of doing things and you can certainly tell any horse which has been ridden recently in draw reins. You just don't get the same softness or elasticity down the rein...

I would absolutely use them for hacking a young horse, however. Or any horse for that matter.

I haven't considered using them on my 3yo Oldenburg


----------



## LPL (20 October 2017)

Currently using them on my 4 year old just off the track ex racer out hacking. He has a mean spin on him and they have totally nipped it in the bud. They have been an absolute revelation. We live in suburbia and a spin in our traffic would be fatal. Not had one spin in the past two weeks I&#8217;ve been using them.


----------

